# 8800gt vs 8800gt sli vs 4890



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

Well I got my 4890 today, so I figure I might as well run benchmarks for both and compare the 8800gt sli vs the 4890.


The setup will be as follows
I7-920 - Asus p6t  (2666mhz)
6gb xmp ddr3
320 gig Sata, Windows 7 64bit
Evga 8800gt Sli (2 cards) 
Msi 4890oc (688mhz)

All tests will be 1280x1024 on a 19" nec monitor, stock speeds for 8800 (600gpu, 1500shader, 900memory)

------------------------------------------
Benchmarks

06-3dmark
World In Conflict
Far Cry 2
Knights of sea direct 10x bench
Crysis
Furmark 3d
Call of Juarez
World In Conflict
Lost Planet
X3 Terrain Conflict

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

06-3dmark

8800GT
13,788 3dmarks
SM 2.0 5583
SM 3.0 5170
CPU     6459

8800GT Sli
22,170 3dmarks
SM 2.0 9336
SM 3.0 9601
CPU     6523

4890 
19,144 3dmarks
SM 2.0 7188
SM 3.0 8547
CPU     6652

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

X3 - Terran Conflict (all settings high, 4x anti-aliasing, 16x texture filtering)

Single 8800GT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"	 68.3 average fps	 21.0 minimum fps	 146.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"	 117.9 average fps	 51.0 minimum fps	 198.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"	 108.4 average fps	 73.0 minimum fps	 154.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"	 51.0 average fps	 33.0 minimum fps	 91.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 86.4 fps

Dual 8800gt SLI
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"	 67.8 average fps	 26.0 minimum fps	 144.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"	 141.6 average fps	 50.0 minimum fps	 338.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"	 172.1 average fps	 102.0 minimum fps	 253.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"	 77.3 average fps	 42.0 minimum fps	 125.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 114.7 fps

4890
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"	 68.2 average fps	 22.0 minimum fps	 144.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"	 141.3 average fps	 51.0 minimum fps	 315.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"	 176.8 average fps	 103.0 minimum fps	 281.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"	 77.2 average fps	 43.0 minimum fps	 134.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 115.9 fps

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lost Planet (direct x10, High, Anti-Aliasing 4x, Ansiotropic 16x)

-8800gt   
Snow 21 FPS
Cave 25 Fps

-8800gt SLI
Snow 42 Fps
Cave 49 Fps
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FurMark (all settings high, 8x MSAA)

8800gt 
-min 13fps
-avg 15fps
-max 20fps

8800gt sli
-min 18fps
-avg 30fps
-max 40fps

4890 
-min 25fps
-avg 31fps
-max 49fps
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PT Boats Knights of the Sea (directx10, image quality high, anti-aliasing 4x)

8800gt sli
-min 20.3fps
-avg 31.4fps
-max 40.2fps

8800gt sli
-min 40.9fps
-avg 59.3fps
-max 78.9fps

4890
-min 35.1fps
-avg 50.4fps
-max 63.7fps

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lightsmark 2007 (OpenGL)

8800GT     374.3fps
8800GT Sli 377.9fps
4890         471.2fps
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Far Cry 2 (In Benchmark directx10 all settings very high, 4x anti-aliasing)



Constantly updating tonight, so keep watching


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

From my testing, the 8800gt sli really holds it's own in windows 7. In fact, if you own an 8800gt and sli motherboard, it would be a waste upgrading to a single card at this point, unless you are going very high resolution.


----------



## e6600 (May 7, 2009)

whats the clocks on the 8800gt?
im thinking 8800gt oc'd > 4890 barely like <1% or trade blows like 4770 xfire vs 4890


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

I'm running everything stock, so my guess is 600?
It's running 06-3dmark.. so give me a few minutes and I'll tell you.

600-1500-900


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

I'm late to this party; it's better to do this test using high quality texture filtering from nvidia control panel.


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

8800gt sli scales very well in 06-3dmark.. Good job! nvidia on the drivers.
Now onto far-cry 2 lol.

EastCoast. I don't want to mess too much with the control panel, because ultimately I want to compare these to the 4890.
It's going to be hard to do a certain setting vs ati, if the same setting is not available.. just stock for stock right now.

Update.. finished 8800gt vs 8800gt sli..

Just installed 4890.. running test.


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

HMMMM 8800gt sli beats the 4890 in 06-3dmark by quite a bit.. hmm

Now onto the other benchmarks


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

i did my own tests not too long ago, 9800GT SLI (same thing as 8800GT SLI) came out just faster than a single 4870.

as eddie says in the post above me, sometimes it came out quite a lot faster in the 3dmarks, which wasnt the case in games.

a 4890 should come out pretty even in most cases, imo  tests will tell!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

eddie3dfx said:


> 8800gt sli scales very well in 06-3dmark.. Good job! nvidia on the drivers.
> Now onto far-cry 2 lol.
> 
> EastCoast. I don't want to mess too much with the control panel, because ultimately I want to compare these to the 4890.
> ...


I don't think you understand why I made the suggestion.  By default nvidia's control panel use Quality Texture Filtering.  For AMD they use High Quality Texture Filtering.  In order to make a comparison both have to either be Quality or High Quality Texture Filtering. That way you have a controlled set of circumstances were there are no user controlled optimizations in both sets of tests.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I don't think you understand why I made the suggestion.  By default nvidia's control panel use Quality Texture Filtering.  For AMD they use High Quality Texture Filtering.  In order to make a comparison both have to either be Quality or High Quality Texture Filtering.



Just because the names match up, doesnt mean the quality does. How do you know AMD's high quality isnt the same as Nvidias quality?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Just because the names match up, doesnt mean the quality does. How do you know AMD's high quality isnt the same as Nvidias quality?



They aren't by definition.  Quality texture filtering allows for optimizations (which can cause shimmering on certain textures for example).  Furthermore, it uses bilinear filtering. While high quality texture filtering removes all user controlled optimizations and uses trilinear filtering.  The end result is that if you use quality texture filtering you sacrifice some IQ for better performance.


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

So far tests are pretty darn close.. avg of 31.03fps for original crysis on very high for 4890


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They aren't by definition.  Quality texture filtering allows for optimizations (which can cause shimmering on certain textures for example).  Furthermore, it uses bilinear filtering. While high quality texture filtering removes all user controlled optimizations and uses trilinear filtering.  The end result is that if you use quality texture filtering you sacrifice some IQ for better performance.



by your definition. not by ATI's and Nvidias.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> by your definition. not by ATI's and Nvidias.



No, that's not my definition.


----------



## eddie3dfx (May 7, 2009)

New windows 7 must love sli, because it scales way too well..
It's beating the 4890 in games.

4890 lost in call of juarez..

For some reason lost planet and knights of the sea are not working.. let me fiddle.


----------

